

Security researcher Moxie Marlinspike interviewed on Slashdot - trotsky
http://interviews.slashdot.org/story/11/12/19/179256/moxie-marlinspike-answers-your-questions&sid=11/12/19/179256

======
there
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3370347>

